# يا ترى كيف تتخيل شكل هذا العضو !!!



## aymonded (24 يوليو 2012)

سلام لكم يا إخوتي الأحباء، كثيرين فينا حينما يدخلون في تعارف ما أعضاء المنتدى يكونون صوره خاصه عنه في مخيلتهم، وقد تكونت في مخيلتهم من بروفيله الخاص وكتاباته وأفكاره وطريقته تعرفهم به وحوارتهم معه، فياترى كل واحد يتخيل شكل العضو الذي تعرف عليه في المنتدى ازاي، وانا هنا لن أُحدد اسماء بل كل واحد يدخل يفكر في أكثر عضو شغلته شخصيته في المنتدى أو كانت محيره بالنسبة له، ويضع كل واحد تخيله الشخصي عن شكله من جهة الشكل الخارجي، ويوضح لماذا تخيل هذا الشكل فمثلاً يوصف هل يتخيله: طويل - قصير - حاد النظر - رفيع...الخ، وهل يشعر أنه نشيط - كسول - اجتماعي - لا يحب النقاش - متفاهم - خجول - متقد الفكر... الخ، وهكذا يشرح لماذا تخيله بهذه الصورة التي وضعها عنه في مخيلته، مع الابتعاد عن النقد، لأني هنا باتكلم عن الشخص الذي اعجبت به في المنتدى وصار عندك شخصيه مُميزه ...

طبعاً مش شرط أن كل واحد يضع أسماء كل الناس بل يختار واحد فقط وممكن يعود باسم جديد، المهم في النهاية نشوف تخيلنا مع بعضنا البعض، وهل تخيلنا عن هذا العضو سيختلف لو سمعنا آخر رأى منه جانب مختلف عنا !!! لأن أحياناً كل واحد بيرى جانب مختلف من الشخصية، وقد يعدل على رؤيته وفكرته عنها، وربما يثبت هذه الرؤيا وهذا الاعتقاد، قيا ترى أول واحد يدخل عن من سيحدثنا يا ترى !!!!
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع جميل اخى الغالى *
* و انا هنا  استئذن حضرتك ممكن اضع تخيلى لاول عضوه برسمه.....*
*الموضوع كان إقتراح روزى و ابوتاربو شجعنى جامد و رسمت  تخيلى لاول عضوه -- فرصه اضعه هنا*

*و هى السرمه الجاهزه للعضوه نيفينا...*
*  ده تخيلى ليها لما اشوف اسماها او اكلمها بشوفها كدا:*


----------



## white.angel (24 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع حلو ...... *
*بس صعب انى اتخيل .... لان الفكر المجرد اللى بنتعامل بيه هنا*
*غالباً بيكون بعيد كل البعد عن الشكل ....!!*

*فلو شهص انت معجب بفكره بتتخيله فارس*
*ولو حد مش بتحبه .... بتتخيله الشخص الشرير بتاع الافلام *
*رغم ان غالباً مش بتبقى دى الحقيقه ...*

*تسجيل متابعه ... وهحاول اتخيل *
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *موضوع جميل اخى الغالى *
> * و انا هنا  استئذن حضرتك ممكن اضع تخيلى لاول عضوه برسمه.....*
> *الموضوع كان إقتراح روزى و ابوتاربو شجعنى جامد و رسمت  تخيلى لاول عضوه -- فرصه اضعه هنا*
> 
> ...




الله عليكي يا قمره
تصدقي فيها شبه فعلا 
بس انا مش ملاك كدا ولا هاديه واصلي مجرب :smil12:
وشعري طويل شويه عن كدا leasantr

بجد تسلم ايديك الجميله اللي رسمت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يوليو 2012)

*نطوله هههههههههههههههه شهر كدا و نرجع للصوره هتلاقى الشعر طول ههههههههههه يمكن انا شايفا قلبك من جوه كدا-- الشقاوه دى بره هههههههههه*
*وفرحت اناها عجبتك *


----------



## aymonded (24 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههه كويس بدأت تندع اهيه، ومستني بس اشوف باقي الناس وتصورهم، ومش لازم يكون تصور شكلي اي تخيل عن الشخصيه ممكن ... واشكركم على تفاعلكم الحلو والمفيد، النعمة تملأ قلوبكم سلاماً وفرحاً آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2012)

الفكره عجبتني جداااااااااااااااااااااا

بسجل ولي عوده اكيييييد

ميرسي كتييييييير أستاذي الغالي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## aymonded (24 يوليو 2012)

ويحفظك يا أختي الحلوة ومتشوق اسمع كل أحاسيسكم وأرى تخيلاتكم، لتتسع الرؤيا عندي واعرف تفكير كل واحد وإحساسه لأني متصور أني سأجد أحاسيس حلوة لدى الكثيرين... النعمة معك ومع كل من يحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد آمين
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 يوليو 2012)

*طيب مين يتخليني 
*​


----------



## aymonded (25 يوليو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *طيب مين يتخليني
> *​



آه جينا بقى للموضوع الجد، تخيل أنا حاسس فيك ملامح من هذه الصورة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 يعني مش شكلها بالظبط بس فيك ملامح منها، بتحاول تفكر كتير على الأقل، وبتحاول تركز في الموضوعات وتبحث في كل شيء تقريباً، وعايز تجمع معلومات كثيرة من كل مكان وفي وقت واحد بقدر الإمكان، ده كله أعتقد أنه ملامح شخصيتك، بس مش متأكد برضو، بس يعني حسب إحساسي الشخصي الغير متكامل.... 
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 يوليو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> آه جينا بقى للموضوع الجد، تخيل أنا حاسس فيك ملامح من هذه الصورة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



صح 
طيب وملامح الشكل ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

*طويل و رفيع .. خمرى اللون .. شعرك اسود غامق .. عنيك بنى غامق قريب من الاسود !!!! *


----------



## aymonded (25 يوليو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> صح
> طيب وملامح الشكل ؟



طب ليه السؤال الصعب ده، بصراحة مش متخيل الشكل بالظبط بس اعتقد أني قلت فيه ملامح من الصورة، ملامح لكن مش عارف بصراحة، لأني مش اتعودت افكر في شكل اللي قدامي كتير لأني دايماً بأحاول اشوف قلبه الحلو مش شكله... كن معافي في روح محبة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

أنا حبيت أبدأ بأستاذي ايمن لان صاحب الموضوع 
وبعد كدا همسك الاعضاء واحد واحد وواحده واحده هههه

أستاذي الغالي الاستاذ أيمن بحسه ذي دي





​


----------



## aymonded (25 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أنا حبيت أبدأ بأستاذي ايمن لان صاحب الموضوع
> وبعد كدا همسك الاعضاء واحد واحد وواحده واحده هههه
> 
> أستاذي الغالي الاستاذ أيمن بحسه ذي دي
> ...



يااااااااااااااه مره واحده، يا ريت انا كنت عملت فرح
ههههههههههههههه بجد اشكرك على إحساسك الحلو وده من زوقك وقلبك الحلو طبعاً
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

فكرة الموضوع حلوة قوى وعجبتنى الرسمة بتاعة تاسونى حبوا اعدائكم جميلة وبسيطة


متابع ...


----------



## aymonded (25 يوليو 2012)

طيب بنا أني شايف ناس دخلت فكل واحد بقى يا شطار يوصف الآتي اسمائهم
أوريجانوس المصري
ياسر رشدي
بنت الكنيسة
عبود عبده عبود
احبوا أعدائكم
ابو تربو
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طويل و رفيع .. خمرى اللون .. شعرك اسود غامق .. عنيك بنى غامق قريب من الاسود !!!! *



دي ملامح مين بطبط انا ولا بتكلمي حد تاني ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> يااااااااااااااه مره واحده، يا ريت انا كنت عملت فرح
> ههههههههههههههه بجد اشكرك على إحساسك الحلو وده من زوقك وقلبك الحلو طبعاً
> ​



ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك أستاذي

حضرتك ذي الورده جمالها 
في جمال قلبك
الورده بتدي ريحه حلوه
كلام حضرتك كدا
الورده بتتقطف علشان تروح للمريض
وللفرح ولكله....
وحضرتك كدا مش بتقصر مع اي حد
هنا بزوقك 


انا رغيت كتيير هههه
ربنا يحميك
​


----------



## aymonded (25 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يخليك أستاذي
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكي واتمنى بجد اكون كده عند الجميع، طب وايه رايك في الأخت الحلوة *sha2awet 2alam* تتخيلي شكلها ايه يا ترى​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ربنا يخليكي واتمنى بجد اكون كده عند الجميع، طب وايه رايك في الأخت الحلوة *sha2awet 2alam* تتخيلي شكلها ايه يا ترى​



شقاوة دي حبيبت قلبي 
بنوته عسل ودمها خفيف جداااا
بحس لما بشوفها بحيويه كدا وسعاده 
بشوفها كدا





​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> طيب بنا أني شايف ناس دخلت فكل واحد بقى يا شطار يوصف الآتي اسمائهم
> أوريجانوس المصري
> ياسر رشدي
> بنت الكنيسة
> ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

أبوتربو 
خفيف الدم وطيب بس دماغه صعيدي صعيدي يعني ههههه
بس شخصيه جميله 
بشوفه كدا 




​


----------



## white.angel (25 يوليو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ربنا يخليكي واتمنى بجد اكون كده عند الجميع، طب وايه رايك في الأخت الحلوة *sha2awet 2alam* تتخيلي شكلها ايه يا ترى​


*سيبلى انا الطلعه دى :smil12:

شقاوه تحس انها بنوته شقيه خالص
دة من بعيد ...
انما لو قربت منها ... تلمس هدوء وشجن راقى ...
مليانه محبه ... وانوثه ... ورقه :wub:

من حيث الشكل بقى ... خمريه البشره ....
 شعرها اسود وفيه خصلات نبيتى ... عينيها سودا ...
 لما بتبتسم بترسم نص هلال .. ودى من علامات الجمال .... 
طولها معقول... ملامحها مليانة سماحه اهل اليكس الجدعان ....:yahoo:

وكفايا كدة احسن ناقص العنوان والمشاركه تكمل :a63:
ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أبوتربو
> خفيف الدم وطيب بس دماغه صعيدي صعيدي يعني ههههه
> بس شخصيه جميله
> بشوفه كدا
> ...



مالهم بقى الصعايدة :t32:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

أحبوا أعدائكم

بحبهاااا جدااااا
وشخصيه أجتماعيه 
بشوفها كدا 




​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مالهم بقى الصعايدة :t32:



ههههههههه

أحسن وأجدع ناس طبعاا

ماانا منهم :smil12:
​


----------



## aymonded (25 يوليو 2012)

يا لهوي انتوا شطار ومش في حد قدكم 
الواحد يطلع منها أحسن 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *سيبلى انا الطلعه دى :smil12:
> 
> شقاوه تحس انها بنوته شقيه خالص
> دة من بعيد ...
> ...




ههههههههههههههه
اه ياعيني ياعيني ياعيني ههههههه
وفي الطبيعه قمر كمان 
احياتك ابعتيلي العنوان وانا جايه في الطريق هههههههه
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> شقاوة دي حبيبت قلبي
> بنوته عسل ودمها خفيف جداااا
> بحس لما بشوفها بحيويه كدا وسعاده
> بشوفها كدا
> ...



*يالهوى انا قمر كدة ؟؟ ربنا يخليكى يا بنوتة .. دةة بس عشان عيونك حلوة شايفانى كدة *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *سيبلى انا الطلعه دى :smil12:
> 
> شقاوه تحس انها بنوته شقيه خالص
> دة من بعيد ...
> ...



*ربنا يخليكى على الكلام الحلو دة كتير عليا يا وايت  انتى اللى قمر بجد  هو بس شعرى اسود فى بنى .. و عينى بنى غامق يقرب الى السواد  بس الباقى انتى شطورة خالص خالص فيه 

انزلى بالعنوان و الموبايل لو فيه عريس ولا حاجة يعنى نشوف اى مصلحة بقا :new6:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

*بنت الكنيسة 
هى بنوتة مش هادية و مش شقية اوى معتدلة جدا عاقلة و متزنة

طولها متوسط .. مش رفيعة و مش مليانة .. لونها خمرى فاتح .. ملامحها صغيرة و توحى بالهدوء .. شعرها طويل .. دة تخيل تقريبى يعنى *


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بنت الكنيسة
> هى بنوتة مش هادية و مش شقية اوى معتدلة جدا عاقلة و متزنة
> 
> طولها متوسط .. مش رفيعة و مش مليانة .. لونها خمرى فاتح .. ملامحها صغيرة و توحى بالهدوء .. شعرها طويل .. دة تخيل تقريبى يعنى *


نفس كلامك يا شقاوة بس هى مش هادية خالص  !  اسألينى أنا هههههه
وعندى احساس ان لون بشرتها ابيض 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى على الكلام الحلو دة كتير عليا يا وايت  انتى اللى قمر بجد  هو بس شعرى اسود فى بنى .. و عينى بنى غامق يقرب الى السواد  بس الباقى انتى شطورة خالص خالص فيه
> 
> *


ايووة يا بقااااااا، شكلك بتعملى ورديات مع القمر ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الاستاذ أورجانوس المصري
> مليان معلومات وفاهم جداا
> كداااا



من غير وصف صورة علي طول
لا عاوز وصف الاول:boxing:


----------



## oesi no (25 يوليو 2012)

أوريجانوس المصري
*اوريجانوس متخيله متوسط الطول ومليان شويه  *
ياسر رشدي
*ياسر متخيله قصير وبدجن ههه*
بنت الكنيسة
*بنت الكنيسه قصيرة وقمحاويه وهاديه *
عبود عبده عبود
*عوبد اعتقد انه طويل وجسمه مليان وكرشه مترهل واصلع  وكفايه كدة  هههههههههههه*
احبوا أعدائكم
*حبوا قصيرة وقمحاويه وقلبها طيب *
ابو تربو
*ابو تربو حد جدع جدا مش طويل برضه خدوم بجد قليل ما هتلاقى حد زيه فى نقاوة قلبه 
aymonded
حج ايمن بحسه انسان مثقف   جدا  قلبه طيب احيانا كتير بيتعصب ولكنه مش بيظهر دة للى حواليه من خلال مشاركاته  بالنسبة للشكل اعتقد انه طويل ومليان شويه قمحى اللون  
**sha2awet 2alam*
شقاوة اوزعه بنضارة شعرها منكوش 24 ساعه ههههههههه  لزوم الدكترة 
حد عاقل جدا وبيستخدم عقله اكتر ما بيستخدم قلبه وقت ما يستلزم الامر يعنى
اعتقد انها اسم على مسمي هى شقاوة وفى منتهى الشقاوة 
 فيه حدي اجدعان عاوز يتوصف تانى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

*هههههههههههههه منك لله يا اخى شلفطتنا كلنا .. اعوذ بالله منك .. مردودالك يا جوجو *


----------



## aymonded (25 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> أوريجانوس المصري
> *اوريجانوس متخيله متوسط الطول ومليان شويه  *
> ياسر رشدي
> *ياسر متخيله قصير وبدجن ههه*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه أنا اسمي جه في الموضوع يظهر غلط، ههههههههههههه مع أنك قربت شوية، بس مش باتعصب صدقني، باتضايق بس من عدم المحبة أو كثرة الخلافات الشديدة بين الناس، لكن أتعصب دية صعبة قوي، لأن بطبعي مش عصبي خالص، يعني قربت مني شوية بس مش قوي، بس بتعرف برضو تقرب بخيالك من الشخصيات كتير، أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير لشخصك العزيز
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

آلفكرهـ جآمدهـ ..
بس أنآ لسهـ جديدهـ ولو حآولت أتخيل هبوظ آلدنيآ 

*هتفرج من بعيد*




*.،*
​


----------



## aymonded (25 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> آلفكرهـ جآمدهـ ..
> بس أنآ لسهـ جديدهـ ولو حآولت أتخيل هبوظ آلدنيآ
> ...




هههههههههههههه ايه التزويغه دية
عموماً عفونا عنك بس أكيد هايجي الدور عليكي في يومٍ ما أكيد
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بنت الكنيسة
> هى بنوتة مش هادية و مش شقية اوى معتدلة جدا عاقلة و متزنة
> 
> طولها متوسط .. مش رفيعة و مش مليانة .. لونها خمرى فاتح .. ملامحها صغيرة و توحى بالهدوء .. شعرها طويل .. دة تخيل تقريبى يعنى *



ههههههههههههههه
هو قريب شويه بس انا مش خمري  لون بشرتي أبيض
أما شعري بقا الله يرحمه كان ...كان طويل ههههههه
طوله متوسط دلوقتي 
من يوم ماقصيته :t19:وبيطول بالعافيه ههههههه
الباقي صح 

لاتمام حببتي :love45:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> نفس كلامك يا شقاوة بس هى مش هادية خالص  !  اسألينى أنا هههههه
> وعندى احساس ان لون بشرتها ابيض
> ​



هههههههههههه أنا مش هاديه ماااااااشي  :boxing:
احنا بنبيع طماطم هنا فين باقي الصفات يااخويا  الله :t17:

ايون بشرتي بيضه :smil15:


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> من غير وصف صورة علي طول
> لا عاوز وصف الاول:boxing:



ههههههههه
أصل هوصف غلط :t19:لان مش أتكلمت مع حضرتك
بس انا شايفه اسمر 
ورفيع وطويل بس مش أووي 
والشعر خفيف من قدام شويه
يالا نشوف بقا صح ولاغلط :t17:
هههه


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بنت الكنيسة
> *بنت الكنيسه قصيرة وقمحاويه وهاديه *



اه قصيره ههههه
بس مش قمحاويه
بشرتي بيضه
هاديه في الحقيقه جدااا
لكن هنا مجنونه :mus13:

ميرسييي ولي عوده لوصفك اكيييد:flowers:


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

أها نوصف الوله سامح وخلاص ههههه

هو أنسان جميييييل 
فعلا ربنا بعته ليا لان كان نفسي في أخ 
دا أخويا الصغير ..
صفاته 
عاقل -قلبه جميل -طيب- جدع -شهم -
دمه خفيف جداااااا
الشكل ابيض -رفيع بس مش أووي
الطول مش طويل أووي 
الشعر بني غامض 

بشوفه كدا 







​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يوليو 2012)

الحمد لله ان محدش تخيلنى 
ومنصحش حد انه يتخيلنى عشان ميتخضش


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2012)

*ايه لعبة ياتصيب ياتخيب دى ؟؟؟؟؟
طيب الحمد لله من نتيجة الإستطلاع لحد دلوقتى إكتشفنا
معظم أعضاء المنتدى قصيرين
مفيهمش حد بكرش
مفيش حد أصلع
ولا فيه حد بشنبات

*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أها نوصف الوله سامح وخلاص ههههه
> 
> هو أنسان جميييييل
> فعلا ربنا بعته ليا لان كان نفسي في أخ
> ...



صح يا مرمر بس بلاش تضحكى ع الاعضاء وتقولى انى بتخيله  لانك شوفتى صورتى قبل كدا، واتعاملت معاكِ كتير وعلشان كدا عرفتى توصفينى يا احسن اخت   : )


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

*merna lovejesus *

بنت عسوووووله جدااااا
بتحب الضحك والهزار واكيد طبعا دمها خفيف
بشوفها كداا






​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> صح يا مرمر بس بلاش تضحكى ع الاعضاء وتقولى انى بتخيله  لانك شوفتى صورتى قبل كدا، واتعاملت معاكِ كتير وعلشان كدا عرفتى توصفينى يا احسن اخت   : )



ههههههههههههههههه
انا بقول بشوفه كدا :boxing:هههههه
مش متخيله:smil15:
دي عشره عمر بقا هههه

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الحمد لله ان محدش تخيلنى
> ومنصحش حد انه يتخيلنى عشان ميتخضش



هههههههههههههههههههه

مش تخاف أكييييد هييجي الدور عليك :t17:


----------



## merna lovejesus (25 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *merna lovejesus *
> 
> بنت عسوووووله جدااااا
> بتحب الضحك والهزار واكيد طبعا دمها خفيف
> ...




ميرسى حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى ....


----------



## merna lovejesus (25 يوليو 2012)

merna lovejesus قال:


> ميرسى حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى ....



بصى يا مرمر هو فى كتيييييير منها صح ...شعرى نفس الطول كده زيها ...بس انا مش طويله اوى يعنى ... ولون البشره زيها برضه ...فى كتييير منها ...قربتى كتييير يا مرمر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

*!! MiNa ElbataL !!*



بتقراء افكاري لسه داخله علشان ارد ههههه
المهم 



مينا انسان طيب ومحبوب من كذا حد هنا
عصبي بس بيحاول يهدي نفسه
سياسي طبعاا
شاب راجل يعني مش ذي الشباب الفاضيه دي 

زوق الي ابعد الحدود 

مش بيخلي حد يمسك عليه غلطه 



بشوفه كدا هههههه





​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يوليو 2012)

merna lovejesus قال:


> بصى يا مرمر هو فى كتيييييير منها صح ...شعرى نفس الطول كده زيها ...بس انا مش طويله اوى يعنى ... ولون البشره زيها برضه ...فى كتييير منها ...قربتى كتييير يا مرمر



هههههههههه
طيب كويس ياعسل
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه
> أصل هوصف غلط :t19:لان مش أتكلمت مع حضرتك
> بس انا شايفه اسمر
> ورفيع وطويل بس مش أووي
> ...



الاجابه.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

غلط 100%:t19:


----------



## aymonded (26 يوليو 2012)

طب يا ترى في حد تخيل شكل الأخ الحبيب *سمعان الاخميمى* أصلي نفسي اشوف كل واحد متخيله ازاي يا ترى يا هل ترى !!!!
​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2012)

*حلو الموضوع دا

بس غالبا بنتخيل اشكال وبتتطلع حاجات تانية خالص  

بس انا مش متخيل حد اصلا ومرسمتش صورة لحد 

انا يمكن اللى اعرفه من صورة شوفتها ليه عضو اسمه كيرلس لوف جيسس كان حاطط صورة ليه فى توقيعه

والمشرف مينا البطل شوفتله صورة برضة


*


----------



## Critic (26 يوليو 2012)

التخيلات دى غالبا بتكون بعيدا تمام عن الشكل
انت بتحاول توصف أسلوب الشخص وتركبه على شكل معين وده مستحيل يتكون واقعى
بس الفضول بيكون عالى انك تعرف الشخصيات دى شكلها الحقيقى عامل ازاى


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

critic

طولة تقريبا 170-175 سنتى
وزنه 75-80 كيلو
وجهة بيضاوى
خمرى اللون
على الرغم من انى بحسه قرفان من نفسه لكنه بردوا طموح جدا
صارم فى الحق
مثقف، فاهم
بيقدر الناس 
لا يفضل مساعده الاخرين له لكنه يفعل ما يريد بنفسه
بيحكم عقله قبل مشاعره

​


----------



## Critic (27 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> critic
> 
> طولة تقريبا 170-175 سنتى
> وزنه 75-80 كيلو
> ...


وعلشان كدة قلت ان التخيل بيطلع بعيد تمام عن الشكل
بناءا على تخيلك ده انت لو شفتنى فى الحقيقة هيكون تعليقك : OH MY GOD !


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يوليو 2012)

> طولة تقريبا 170-175 سنتى
> وزنه 75-80 كيلو
> وجهة بيضاوى
> خمرى اللو


*هو تقريبا فى 50 مليون مصرى طولهم 170 ووزنهم 80 ووشهم بيضاوى وخمرى اللون
هو انى واحد فيهم  *


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> بناءا على تخيلك ده انت لو شفتنى فى الحقيقة هيكون تعليقك : OH MY GOD !



بتحسسنى انى هشوف مصاص دماء D : )


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

متابعين بشوق ولهفة بقت الموضوع
ههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

سمير بقا:yahoo:

طيب طبعاا وغلبان جدااا
بس بحس الحزن عنده زياده شويه 
ربنا يفرح قلبه

الشكل 
الجسم رفيع -الطول قصير بس مش أووي-
لون البشره اسمر 
اتمني يكون صح ههههه:t31:
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> سمير بقا:yahoo:
> 
> طيب طبعاا وغلبان جدااا
> بس بحس الحزن عنده زياده شويه
> ...


*مليون لايك وشير يا معلم
مرمي بس فى نقطة اقولك عليها
انا ساعات القى وشى ابيض وسعات
القى سمر معرفش ازاىفتحتارى فيها وعقبال ماتورينى صورتى شكلى اية
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *مليون لايك وشير يا معلم
> مرمي بس فى نقطة اقولك عليها
> انا ساعات القى وشى ابيض وسعات
> القى سمر معرفش ازاىفتحتارى فيها وعقبال ماتورينى صورتى شكلى اية
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
معقوله !!
ان صح كلامي هههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> معقوله !!
> ان صح كلامي هههههه
> ​


*ههههههههههههههه
اة معقولة
بس معادة لون البشرة ساعات اشوفها ابيض وسعات اشوفها ابيض
تناقاش بقى
هههههههههههههههه
اة قصيرفى الطول
طولى 154 قصير 
ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

*مريم بقى
طولها  متوسطة 
مش تخينة
شعرها مش طويل 
قصير
لونة اسود فى بنى
ههههههههههههههههه
جمالها مش جميل اووى ولا وحشة اووى
مريم  انسانة كويسة وطيب وحنينة جدا 
ورمانسية  كتير 
.............الخ يعنى لو قعد اصوف فيها للصحب مش خلاص خالص لانها بجدا ملقتش منها اتنين هنا فى المنتدى
يعنى العضوة الاولة المفضل عندى
او ما بدخل المنتدى بكلمها
وهى دى مريم اللى انا اعرفها
بنسبالى ملاك فى صورة انسان
هههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *مريم بقى
> طولها  متوسطة
> هههههههههههههه
> لالا قصيره
> ...


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> سمير الشاعر قال:
> 
> 
> > *مريم بقى
> ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

*مش متاكد على رغم انى اذكر انك قولتى قبل كدا انة شعرك اسود فى بنى
هههههههههههههههه

*ههههههههههههههههه
لالا انا من يومي وشعري اسود ههه
امتي قلت دا ؟؟

*من يومك وخصوص جمال الروح بتاعتك
ههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
ميرسييييييي
*
*هههههههههههههههههههه
خليهم يتحسدوى بقى لما يعرفو يعملو زيك معايا سعتها مش هرفعو قضايا خالص يا مريم
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------

